# Tossing different breeds pigeons



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

It came to my mind to release some of my pigeons regarding their actual condition they didn't fly for more then 3 months anywhere but around the loft, I tested tossing them long before from 5 -10 miles and they made it back home Successfully so my question is can I release a variety of my pigeons along side with the Racers I do this for fun and to encourage those lazy butts birds to be more confident and makes me kinda feel proud of them ... so did anyone here had experience toss training non-racing/homing breeds?
Thanks In Advance


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they get separated for some reason, you may very well lose them. Or if the homers decide to go further than the others can, they may not make it home on their own.
What are the other kinds of pigeons?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> If they get separated for some reason, you may very well lose them. Or if the homers decide to go further than the others can, they may not make it home on their own.
> What are the other kinds of pigeons?


Ferals and Pouters and other small sized beak breeds, they fly very well, I am really not afraid of losing them .. and I am not planing to release them anywhere farther than the small city range, I just want them to use their wings and strengthen their muscles


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, if they get separated, you could lose some. Why not just loft fly them?
I still think you're taking a chance. Don't know what small beak breeds you mean.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Figurita's and mixed ones , I tried Loft flying but they don't want to fly they just stand on the roof waiting for me to open the door so they can go back to the loft again.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I think what Jay3 is trying to tell you is that when you fly different breeds and specially if you are flying racers with others there is always a chance of resulting your birds flying wayward (dunno if i am using the right word), racers fly fast and low and others fly differently they could get confused and lost their way home 

All the birds are not good at flying if we talk about long distance flying, loft flying is something else


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I am affirming that I am not intending to go anywhere farther than 5 Kilometeres, plus I tested pairing a homer hen to a pouter in the beginning he couldn't stand a chance with her in the air, after training they fly equally and he follow her wherever she goes she is still flying faster then him but never to lose him, It was fun to watch because that cock was very lazy & now he's a totally different thing. and I am not racing so I never worry about my birds breed, I just enjoy watching all my birds fly in the air all together


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's a website where the guys trains non homers out to 105 miles. I also used to have a tippler that would come home from 90 miles on the training truck with my homers. One time he was even the first bird home from a 90 mile toss. I guess it doesn't say much for the homers I had at the time. http://www.tossingtipplers.com/photo_1.html


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Here's a website where the guys trains non homers out to 105 miles. I also used to have a tippler that would come home from 90 miles on the training truck with my homers. One time he was even the first bird home from a 90 mile toss. I guess it doesn't say much for the homers I had at the time. http://www.tossingtipplers.com/photo_1.html


That's supporting My idea, Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it depends on the type of birds you fly.


----------



## imptene (Jan 1, 2013)

*imptene*

just getting back into birds after 30 years. I tried to fly English Magpies with Yellow Trentons as young birds. after 2 weeks I couldn't get any of them off the roof. Next day I put the homers out alone and clapped my hands at them 1 time and they flew for 15 minutes.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes Jay is right, it depend on what breed. I did train them and they fly very good now deep and fast not like before, in my case it depended on training until poor flying ability pigeons adapted to the new situation I am happy to see them flying now...

It worked for me but I am not saying that it will for all types of pigeons because there are some breeds like fantails and such that are out of the question


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I think tossing fancy birds is a mean thing to do. I have actually raced a homer/Catalonian cross which came home from out to 300 miles. But I eventually lost it. I have heard that some people race Egyption Swifts out to about 80-100 miles.

But most fancy breeds or high flyers would have little chance of making it home. If you are todding them 5-10 miles, some will make it home by sheer luck. They will be flailing around and get lucky. Or they will follow homers home.

Not a good thing, in my opinion.

I know you want to play with this, and you say you want to make the "lazy" birds do something. But seriously, why do it? Just toss homers and let others do what they were bred to do. Be pretty or fly high.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Abdulbaki said:


> I am affirming that I am not intending to go anywhere farther than 5 Kilometeres, plus I tested pairing a homer hen to a pouter in the beginning he couldn't stand a chance with her in the air, after training they fly equally and he follow her wherever she goes she is still flying faster then him but never to lose him, It was fun to watch because that cock was very lazy & now he's a totally different thing. and I am not racing so I never worry about my birds breed, I just enjoy watching all my birds fly in the air all together


I don't see a good enough reason to put that much stress on birds not bred for flying back home to the loft, simply let them fly around the loft and have a nice life.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi shorty that's interesting ...

I will post some pictures maybe upload videos to give you an idea how they do in the sky


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

here are some pics of my loft they aren't new because I didn't find that good Quality Camera.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

The pouter cock.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's very nice and clean looking. That bird is beautiful.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you Mr. Jay and Shorty yes the view of the Mediterranean is irresistible ...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

shorty2 said:


> Developing fancy pigeons into homers is a new and emerging hobby, and this is the homing/racing section of PT, so this is the place to talk about doing such a project.
> 
> If you look through other threads here you can see all kinds of people working on various fancy pigeons to turn them into homers / racers.
> 
> ...


I didn't see where the thread maker was talking about a breeding program to make his own strain of homing pigeon, I must of missed it.?


IMO purbred pigeons that are not bred for homing should be protected and not taken from the loft for risk of the bird not coming back and perishing.. its just common sense. 

a homing pigeon breeding program has nothing to do with that opinion.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Spirit Wings your opinion is respectfully considered but I am not actually talking about purebred fancy breeds for example that pigeon below was and able to fly for long distances in fact the question here was how to train him to gain back his "confidence" in his own abilities which came through training If I didn't do that, I would simply agree with you that he is a show type pigeon which he is NOT.

I wouldn't do the same with a fantail or a Capuchin because they are for a very long time bred for showing purposes. & If someone's here considering doing that HE SURELY has to take the responsibility of his own pigeons.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I have english carriers, spanish barbs, figuritas, egyptian swifts that i had loft flying around from last year. I started taking them for a toss which i started about a block away from my house then 5 blocks then 1 mile. I've lost some along the way but i have them flying home from 20 miles now plus they tend to range and follow my racing homers when i loft fly them.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

here's a pic of my birds loft flying


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very pretty. Nice shot!


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Fascinating Birds, Great pics, glad your pigeons fly well


----------

